# WHR 550 Wheels



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

Anybody riding on WHR 550 wheels
Any comparison with Proton or Neutron wheels by Campagnolo
Thanks


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

40dave said:


> Anybody riding on WHR 550 wheels
> Any comparison with Proton or Neutron wheels by Campagnolo
> Thanks



I use them and even though I can't compare them with the Campagnolo wheels I've done about 4000kms on them and they're absolutely fine. they're slightly on the heavier side of course then again they are outstanding value. I can't recommend them enough. You should even check out the WHR 600 wheels which are at the Ultegra level. Both wheelsets are fantastic value for money. A good combination of reasonable weight and stiffness.


----------



## melville9683 (Dec 8, 2005)

i have used the shimano 550 wheels for a year now (only training). I would not like to race on them. They hubs are not too smooth at all, and they are a heavy wheelset at around 1900ish. i have a set of easton circuits and the difference in stiffness, weight and just overall performance is huge. the bike feels somplety difference and a hell of alot faster with my circuits.

i would definetly use protons over 550's, lotto davitamon used proton on their spare bikes at the tour down under last year.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Neutron wheels*

Thanks Melville and Italianrider.
I decided to go with Campy Neutron.
Still have to take the final decision on my frame.
Hesitating between a Pinarello Galileo 2006 and a Look 555.
I was a bit anxious of the weight of a alum and carbon mix compared to a full carbon frame like the 555.
I did a build on Wrench science with a 2005 Galileo with the components and wheels I want and came up to 16.81 lbs. 

40dave


----------

